# XP and DVD R/W drives



## shesulsa (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay ... I finally get DSL ... and I can't install the doggone driver because my DVD R/W drives are *both* not working.

The desktop one just won't open - I've reset it but no go.

The laptop one (glances at a certain individual) opens but won't read the disc.  Won't play music, won't load applications.  Now on this one, I tried rolling back the driver but there's not a previous driver to roll back to, tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it ... didn't work.

So ... I'm pretty sure I'll just have to buy a new drive for the desktop but ... I've heard something about these devices and XP ... suggestions before I run to the Geek store? (Maybe I can just buy a geek ...)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Okay ... I finally get DSL ... and I can't install the doggone driver because my DVD R/W drives are *both* not working.
> 
> The desktop one just won't open - I've reset it but no go.
> 
> ...



With the desktop, as you power up press the open button. It should open and leave it open until the power up is complete. Install disk in drive and close. This should give you a one time shot per power up to use this drive. I have seen this myself. I was told I need to rebuild the machine as Ihave not rebuilt it since it was built the first time.  ** Sorry my complaint as no one would accept this of a vehicle, but we seem to accept it for computers and phones and such. Just rebuild it and or get a new one.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> The laptop one (glances at a certain individual) opens but won't read the disc. Won't play music, won't load applications. Now on this one, I tried rolling back the driver but there's not a previous driver to roll back to, tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it ... didn't work.


 
Is it a Burned or a pressed disk?  Some of those drives don't like certain types of Burned media.  For example, I noticed some trouble getting it to read DVD+R disks, but it seemed to read _*most*_ DVD-R disks ok.  Thats not Broken, its just the nature of some drives. Did it load that OEM DVD player Disk I sent you, or is it doing it to ALL disks?

If you wanna discuss a refund, since its been so problematic, shoot me a PM... I dont want you stuck with it if you think its broken.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 22, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> suggestions before I run to the Geek store? (Maybe I can just buy a geek ...)


 
Also, I'm up for Sale if you want me...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2007)

For desktop - hit Walmart, buy internal. It's 2-3 cables to swap, 4 screws at most and should swap right in and out no problem.  Just match up the jumpers and you'll be fine.

For the laptop, get an external USB drive.  Make sure it's USB 2 (also make sure your laptop has USB 2) for fastest connection.  If your laptop doesn't have USB2 capability, it should still work, just slower.

Plus side of an external drive is, you can use it on both machines, and theres just 1 cable to worry about (plus the power cable).  Downside is, more expensive.

cd/dvd drives today aren't big deals they were 10 years ago. Most work fine without any fancy drivers.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 22, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> For the laptop, get an external USB drive.  Make sure it's USB 2 (also make sure your laptop has USB 2) for fastest connection.  If your laptop doesn't have USB2 capability, it should still work, just slower.
> 
> Plus side of an external drive is, you can use it on both machines, and theres just 1 cable to worry about (plus the power cable).  Downside is, more expensive.



When the CD/DVD-ROM on my laptop went out, this is exactly what I did, and then I didn't have to worry about finding an internal that would fit, and run on, my Dell laptop - the only problem I have is it won't run boot disks.  Still, I now have a DVD burner (which I didn't have before) which will run on all 3 of my computers, 1 laptop and 2 desktops, which is really nice.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 23, 2007)

IF the only problem with the drive on the desktop is that it won't open then take a paper clip and unbend the first 1".  Look for a small hole on the drive front (some drivers have a plastic flap that covers the drive so you might have to lift it up to see the hole).  Insert the paper clip in until you meet resistance then GENTLY push it in about another quarter to a half an inch and the drive should open.  Put the disk in and close the drive.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2007)

fireman00 said:


> IF the only problem with the drive on the desktop is that it won't open then take a paper clip and unbend the first 1".  Look for a small hole on the drive front (some drivers have a plastic flap that covers the drive so you might have to lift it up to see the hole).  Insert the paper clip in until you meet resistance then GENTLY push it in about another quarter to a half an inch and the drive should open.  Put the disk in and close the drive.


Did that already - still didn't open.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Did that already - still didn't open.


That's strange, since on most drives I've worked with, all the paper clip trick does is trip the latch on the drive door. It should work on a drive that's not even connected. Maybe the latch is broken and it's not a driver issue at all.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 23, 2007)

What operating system do you have? I know that Vista and Linux (any distribution/ distro) offer you the ability to open a file managment window, highlight the drive then right click and select EJECT.  

I don't recall if previous versions of Windows offers that.

the other option as previously mentioned is to pickup a DVD/ CD Read/Write drive and swap it out.  Power the sytem down, unplug it, open the case, either take a couple of pics with a cell camera or digital camera or jot down where the cables are connected to one of the existing drives, disconnect the cables, remove the screws/ bolts that hold it in place, slide it out  the repeat the process to put the new one in.   

Power up and load any drivers that might have come with the new drive.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob's tip on the external drive is a good one.
Since laptop optical drives can get really expencive to replace...
If you don't go for a big name you can get one for a nice price ( just got some drives here in store last week for just 49 euro's / about 66 bucks ) 

If your desktop drive fails to open ; just replace it.
5,25" drives are incredible yeap nowadays so it's not really worth to work on that for a long time 
You should be able to get an internal dvd burner for under $50 ; if not , go to another store


----------

